

Redditroll: killing reddit? - chmike
http://redditroll.com/salespage/

======
totalc
"You will not be able to purchase this software ever again after the 100
copies are sold."

Right... I suppose your copy self-destructs if you attempt to copy it?

------
forwardslash
The creator of the software posted an AMA:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/gllgr/i_am_the_creator...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/gllgr/i_am_the_creator_of_the_redditroll_software_ama/)

------
ceilingfish
What a horrible idea for a piece of software. That's just mean spirited.

------
tomfluff
nice advert, would not purchase

